# Mahi and Sailfish---9/9/15



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Fished yesterday and today with Jason (JD7.62) and my friend Alan. Yesterday was Mack city; kings and Spanish and lots of short hits but we did get a few nice Mahi between our morning and afternoon excursions. 

This morning we hit it a little earlier and the fish were much more aggressive. We caught 16 Mahi and went 1-3 on Sails with Alan getting his first Sailfish from the yak! Beautiful out there and tons of bait. Can't wait til next trip. Gotta get back to work now :/


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Alan and his sail


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Too Cool.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a beauty of a mahi pic!!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The 14 we kept today. Very nice size average.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Nice report Chris. Good to see you are spending your days off, productively.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great pictures Chris, Magazine quality for sure (the first one)!


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

That's an awesome photo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Chris you need a tv show! Just saying! And how the heck do you eat all the fish you catch? Hahah


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

halo1 said:


> Chris you need a tv show! Just saying! And how the heck do you eat all the fish you catch? Hahah


I actually release a pretty good majority of them, but the ones I keep get split up between the guys I fish with and I cook a lot of fish for my family.


----------



## wde414 (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice job on the mahi, cool pic. And congrats Alan on the sailfish! Maybe I'll see you guys soon for that early morning surf bite in GS.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I dont know who that googan is in the yellow PA behind the sailfish pic but he went 0-2 on sails today. :whistling:


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Nice job! Its crazy out there right now! Chris, any thoughts on why there are so many small ones around but very few big ones? I thought that with the abundance of little guys there would be more 15lb+ ones caught but I havent seen but a couple that even touched 10lbs


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Those 14 mahi will make for many good meals.

Thanks for the report and sharing your photos.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice lookin MAHI bro and bonus Sail!!

I went out with Keith M. Yesterday caught some Nice Kings and Mahi as well. How long do you predict they stay.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Nice lookin MAHI bro and bonus Sail!!
> 
> I went out with Keith M. Yesterday caught some Nice Kings and Mahi as well. How long do you predict they stay.


Watch the water temps. Once it gets below 74 or so, they will get slow or if the bait leaves. No bait, no pelagics.

Bear in mind, I'm not a Navarre pro. I usually do well when I'm there, but I'm just using temperature references from targeting Sails and Mahi offshore. Both species can handle colder temps but in our region they do seem to slow down once the water gets in the low 70s.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Man that's an awesome report. My offshore yak fishing has been hampered by my north GA fly fishing


----------

